# Will Adobe Lightroom Downloader Sync or just Download Blindly?



## kodakrome (Apr 27, 2019)

I have all of my families pictures saved to Lightroom CC.  Increasingly I have been concerned about the accessibility of these files so I setup 'Store a copy of all originals at the specified location'.  I have approximately 37k photos.  It churned through the first half quickly then got stuck around 18k.  It took many many attempts but I was able to select all of the unsynced pictures and flag them and the download went slowly but got to about 5k remaining.  And now it's just completely stuck.  It can only do about 20pictures before I have to restart it (becomes unresponsive).  So that's why I wanted to ask:

Does the Adobe Lightroom Downloader sync the cloud content to a directory, or is it just a dumb downloader?  I can't really afford to redownload my whole collection on a regular basis.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 28, 2019)

Hi kodakrome, welcome to the forum!

The downloader will download everything, so let's figure out what's up with your sync. We don't usually hear of CC becoming unresponsive when syncing, so tell us more. For a start, what's the "specified location" set to, and do you have plenty of space available on that drive?


----------



## kodakrome (Apr 28, 2019)

Hi!
The specific location is set to a network location, which I have read is a cause for concern and potential slowness.  I was hopeful with the first 250gb going so well that I was lucky, but apparently not.
I have what could be characterized as an 'unnecessary' amount of free space on the target.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 28, 2019)

Interesting, I was just replying to another email about the same issue, so it sounds like there is something here worth the engineers investigating further. Can I get you to add comments to this thread, and send Rikk a diagnostic log to help them investigate please? Lightroom CC: Syncing Issues when Originals are stored on a NAS | Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------



## clee01l (Apr 29, 2019)

In addition to what Victoria has mentioned, I'd look at the available free space on the primary disk drive. Lightroom make uses of working storage to create temporary files during import.  Not enough free space to hold all of the temporary files during the sync  can cause the system to hang up.  That free space is also used to store the swapfile so if you only have 4 or 8 GB of RAM the swapfile is going to get heavy use.


----------

